# Old Good Casio.



## -WhiteLion-

I have decided to create a theme dedicated to the old good models of Casio, which currently has either not produced, or are produced, but in the same style, ie their modern reincarnation.
Whenever possible, I will try here to show specimens from his collection. But you, dear friends, the same can not be shy and show here their relics.

Let's start with one of the legendary models Casio - AA-84 (module 103), more popularly known as the Blue Thunder because of the participation of one of the brothers of this model (AA-85) in the eponymous film.
I think a lot will not write. I just briefly describe the functions of watch and show some photos.

The functions performed by the watch.
1. Displaying the current time in a digital form with the indication of day and date.
2. Dual time mode. Displaying the current time in analog form (imitation of the arrows on the LCD), displaying seconds.
3. Stopwatch.
4. Daily alarm.
5. Half hour (Bip), hourly (Be-e-ep) signal.
6. Timer.
7. Backlight (incandescent).
8. Tone pitch control (ten pitches).
9. Showroom demonstration.

Year - 1981
Module - 103
Battery - CR2016
One of the features - dual-layer LCD.


----------



## AirWatch

*Travels Best: On the Road Again
*








* Pathfinder PAW2000 (PRO TREK PRW2000)*


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Casio M-1230.*

Casio M-1230 - one of the original and music models the glorious 80s. This model very musical. Switching between the modes is accompanied by the sound of the double eighth notes (Do-re, mi-fa, etc.). As for the melodies, making a total of twelve. Seven for each day of the week, one of the 2 can be placed on a specific date, for birthday will be sound Happy Birthday and on the Christmas Jingle Bells.
The inclusion of a mode is displayed all the same double eighth notes, each pair (mode) under its icon.

The functions performed by the clock.
1. All times are GMT (photo 1 - All modes are disabled, photo 2 - all modes included).
2. Calendar.
3. Daily Alarm (7 melodies, one for each day of the week).
4. Hourly alarm (double signal, at midday sounds Big Ben).
5. Alarm clock with setting a specific date (you can choose from 2 melodies)
6. Alarm birthday (sounds Happy Birthday).
7. Alarm for Christmas (sounds Jingle Bells).
8. Timer.
9. Stopwatch.

Year - 1980.
Module - 82.
Battery - CR2016.
One of the features - for audio playback using the speaker, not the piezoelectric element.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

*Re: Casio M-1230.*

Those are both great classic Casios.

Here are a couple of videos I made of mine:


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Casio 79QS-39.*

Casio 79QS-39 - one of the good old models with a universal calendar. ;-)

The functions performed by the clock.
1. The current time with date.
2. Stopwatch.
3. Alarm.
4. Hourly time signal.
5. Tone pitch control (ten pitches).
6. Calendar.
7. Universal (report card) calendar with the possibility of finding the desired date of any month and year
8. Backlight (incandescent).

Year - 1980.
Module - 79.
Battery - CR2016.

One of the features - dual-layer LCD.


----------



## kmbijit

*Re: Casio 79QS-39.*

Wow, beautiful collection. Would love to see more of these classics!


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Casio A850.*

Casio A850 - one more good old model of the early '80s. ;-)

This watch is found in different variants of external execution (you can see here).

The functions performed by the watch.
1. The current time (hours, minutes, day, date).
2. The current time (hours, minutes, seconds, date).
3. Stopwatch.
4. Alarm.
5. Hourly alarm.
6. Backlight (incandescent).

Year - 1981.
Module - 108.
Battery - CR 2320.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Casio A852.*

Casio A852 - the watch with the same module that Casio A850. I just repeat information for Casio A850. Photos are another, of course. 

The functions performed by the watch.
1. The current time (hours, minutes, day, date).
2. The current time (hours, minutes, seconds, date).
3. Stopwatch.
4. Alarm.
5. Hourly alarm.
6. Backlight (incandescent).

Year - 1981.
Module - 108.
Battery - CR 2320.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Casio F-85.*

Casio F-85 - good old model of the early 80's in a plastic case. ;-)

With this module also produced the watches and in other variants of the external design (look here).

The functions performed by the watch.
1. The current time (hours, minutes, seconds, day of the week) in 12-hour format.
2. Calendar (month, date, year).
4. Alarm, hourly alarm.
5. Dual time (running in 24-hour format).
6. Stopwatch.
7. Backlight (incandescent).

Year - 1981 (according to another source 1982).
Module - 160.
Battery - CR 2016.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Casio A657.*

Casio A657 - the watch with the same module that Casio F-85. I just repeat information for Casio F-85, adding photos A657. ;-)

The functions performed by the watch.
1. The current time (hours, minutes, seconds, day of the week) in 12-hour format.
2. Calendar (month, date, year).
4. Alarm, hourly alarm.
5. Dual time (running in 24-hour format).
6. Stopwatch.
7. Backlight (incandescent).

Year - 1981 (according to another source 1982).
Module - 160.
Battery - CR 2016.


----------



## kmbijit

*Re: Casio A657.*



-WhiteLion- said:


> Casio F-85 - good old model of the early 80's in a plastic case. ;-)


@whitelion - there was another watch visually similar to this F-85, one of the early models which I owned during my childhood. It had the "Lithium" text on the crystal and the module was more basic - it didn't have a CDT or Backlight. Would you be able to recall the model number?

Edit: Got it! It was the Casio F18. Barebones, but tough little watch.


----------



## stockae92

-WhiteLion- said:


> View attachment 6773202


This is awesome!!


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Casio A660.*

Casio A660 - a very rare and nice watch from this famous company early 80s. This model a functional analogue of the models from my previous post (F-85 and A657). But the module and the housing (chrome base-metal) is noticeably thinner. LCD is also another. The battery is not lithium but silver oxide.

This watch I accidentally saw on ebay. They were in a state of semi-workers (photo 1). All the rest - nearly new condition. I think I was very lucky. 

I have successfully eliminated all the defects. Now this watch are in full working order, like 30 years ago. ;-)

There is also an external performance of this model with the same module in gold variant (A661G), you can see here.

The functions performed by this watch.
1. The current time (hours, minutes, seconds, day of the week) in 12-hour format.
2. Calendar (month, date, year, day of the week).
4. Alarm, hourly alarm.
5. Dual time (running in 24-hour format).
6. Stopwatch.
7. Backlight (incandescent).

Released - 1984 (data from another source 1982).
Module - 237.
Battery - 396.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Casio A4100W.*

Casio A4100W - very rare model from the same era, the early '80s. At least on the Internet about this model, I do not find any information. Watch came from Japan. This watch small and have little functions. However, the stainless steel case, a good a bracelet, and most of the lines and of inscriptions mirrored.

The functions performed by this watch.
1. The current time (hours, minutes, dashes show the tens of seconds).
2. Calendar (month, date, day of week).
3. Alarm.
4. Backlight (incandescent).

Year - 1981.
Module - 100.
Battery - 391.


----------



## kmbijit

*Re: Casio A4100W.*

This thread is becoming a permanent favorite with me!!!


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Casio A-180.*

Casio A-180 - a rare and interesting model of the early '80s. The size of this watch is even less than Casio A4100W from my previous post. Rather, it is ladies watch.
The LCD displays a lot of information. And timer implemented interestingly. It has a separate upper-right button to set the time and start-up. When the timer is ON, the display shows the time remaining to the end, and the current time. It looks great. 

The functions performed by this watch.
1. The current time (hours, minutes, seconds, day, date).
2. The ability to display the time in 12- or 24-hour format.
3. Alarm.
4. Hourly alarm.
5. Stopwatch.
6. Timer.

Year - 1983.
Module - 427.
Battery - 370.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Casio B213W.*

Casio B213W - a rare and very simple model of the early '80s. No special features and modes. The case made of stainless steel. On wrist is sitting nice, a very good readability of the LCD, is comparable to the F-91W.

The functions performed by this watch.
1. The current time (hours, minutes, seconds, day, month, date).
2. The ability to display the time in 12- or 24-hour format.

Year - 1983.
Module - 400.
Battery - CR 2016.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Casio Casiotron 81CS-36.*

This watch at my request were won by a friend of mine on ebay in USA for $ 6.50. They were sold as non working. So while I was waiting for a parcel, a soldering iron was at the ready at all times. 

Later, when I got this rarity, I was convinced that this watch does not really work. Helped thorough clean and soldering of the elements on the circuit board. The tracks on the circuit board was not necessary to restore. After assembly and start this watch began to work without surprises. Therefore, we can say, I escaped with slight shock. However, I still have not polished glass. Maybe later I'll do it.

The case is made of stainless steel, which is good. And there is an interesting and non-standard solution (found not only on this model). You'll never guess where this watch have a piezoelectric element (who do not know, it making a sound when works alarm or hourly alarm). It is not on the back cover, it is not on the board. But all ingeniously simple, two plates the piezoelectric element bonded to the glass on the back side! This is clearly seen in the third image. Just brilliant engineering solution!

























The functions performed by this watch.
1. The current time (hours, minutes, seconds, day of the week) in 12-hour format.
2. Calendar (month, date, year, day of the week).
3. Stopwatch.
4. Alarm.
5. Hourly alarm.
6. Backlight (incandescent).

Year - 1979.
Module - 81.
Battery - CR 2320.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Casio is the coolest watch company there ever was!


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*SeikoAutomatic_01*,
I agree with you. ;-)


----------



## RedHerringHack

What a great stroll through the past, thank you for posting. I had the ani-digital and the melody watches at one point in the 80s.

Wish I still had them.


----------



## GaryK30

*Re: Casio Casiotron 81CS-36.*



-WhiteLion- said:


> This watch at my request were won by a friend of mine on ebay in USA for $ 6.50. They were sold as non working. So while I was waiting for a parcel, a soldering iron was at the ready at all times.
> 
> Later, when I got this rarity, I was convinced that this watch does not really work. Helped thorough clean and soldering of the elements on the circuit board. The tracks on the circuit board was not necessary to restore. After assembly and start this watch began to work without surprises. Therefore, we can say, I escaped with slight shock. However, I still have not polished glass. Maybe later I'll do it.
> 
> The case is made of stainless steel, which is good. And there is an interesting and non-standard solution (found not only on this model). You'll never guess where this watch have a piezoelectric element (who do not know, it making a sound when works alarm or hourly alarm). It is not on the back cover, it is not on the board. But all ingeniously simple, two plates the piezoelectric element bonded to the glass on the back side! This is clearly seen in the third image. Just brilliant engineering solution!
> 
> View attachment 6914770
> 
> 
> View attachment 6914778
> 
> 
> View attachment 6914786
> 
> 
> The functions performed by this watch.
> 1. The current time (hours, minutes, seconds, day of the week) in 12-hour format.
> 2. Calendar (month, date, year, day of the week).
> 3. Stopwatch.
> 4. Alarm.
> 5. Hourly alarm.
> 6. Backlight (incandescent).
> 
> Year - 1979.
> Module - 81.
> Battery - CR 2320.
> 
> View attachment 6914906
> 
> 
> View attachment 6914914
> 
> 
> View attachment 6914922
> 
> 
> View attachment 6914930
> 
> 
> View attachment 6914938
> 
> 
> View attachment 6914946
> 
> 
> View attachment 6914954


I have one of these, and it still works after 36 years or so. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Casio 95QS-36.*

Very nice Chronograph Casio of the end of the glorious 70s. The forms, which subsequently became classics not only for Casio, case made of stainless steel. In general, these watches are made in the best traditions of good old electronic watches. Model simple, without any frills. But after more than 35 years of production, this watch, like many of those glorious years, for me personally more "warmer" than their most complicated modern analogues. 

The functions performed by this watch.
1. The current time (hours, minutes, seconds, day of the week) in 12-hour format.
2. Calendar (month, date, year, day of the week).
3. Stopwatch.
4. Dual time.
5. Backlight (incandescent).

Year - 1979.
Module - 95.
Battery - CR 2320.


----------



## kmbijit

*Re: Casio 95QS-36.*



-WhiteLion- said:


> Very nice Chronograph Casio's the end of the glorious 70s. The forms, which subsequently became classics not only for Casio, case made of stainless steel. In general, these watches are made in the best traditions of good old electronic watches. Model simple, without any frills. But after more than 35 years of production, this watch, like many of those glorious years, for me personally more "warmer" than their most complicated modern analogues.


That blue crystal looks nicer than "black faced" watches of that era!!!


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Re: Casio 95QS-36.*

I agree, a blue metal insert under glass makes this watch are very beautiful.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Casio A150.*

An interesting model from Casio beginning of the 80's. It is slightly different from its "brothers" the same age and the appearance, and the information displayed on the LCD, and the watch control. For example, on the LCD is no the icon of hourly alarm. It switched the lower right button. In this case, if the colon between hours and minutes flashes hourly alarm is ON. If the colon is shown continuously, respectively, OFF. The same information is duplicated and sound. If it is, when you press the button, hourly alarm ON. If not, it turned OFF.
There are a few interesting nuances. For example, the display of days of the week. But I can not describe all the nuances and details. 

The functions performed by this watch.
1. The current time (hours, minutes, seconds, day of week, month, day) in a 12- or 24-hour format.
2. Alarm.
3. Hourly alarm.
4. Stopwatch (operating range of 11h 59min. 59.99sek.).
5. Backlight (incandescent).

Year - 1981.
Module - 152.
Battery - CR 2016.


----------



## kmbijit

*Re: Casio A150.*



-WhiteLion- said:


> An interesting model from Casio beginning of the 80's. It is slightly different from its "brothers" the same age and the appearance, and the information displayed on the LCD, and the watch control. For example, _on the LCD is no the icon of hourly alarm. It switched the lower right button. In this case, if the colon between hours and minutes flashes hourly alarm is ON. If the colon is shown continuously, respectively, OFF. The same information is duplicated and sound. If it is, when you press the button, hourly alarm ON. If not, it turned OFF._
> There are a few interesting nuances. For example, the display of days of the week. But I can not describe all the nuances and details.


Very interesting. If the hourly signal is denoted by the flashing cursor in HH:MM, I was wondering, what is this icon on the LCD, below the ALM symbol? Also, that "running man" which appears when the stopwatch is in use - is it an animated icon or a simple graphic?


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Re: Casio A150.*

*bbsrailfan*,
the icon on the LCD under the symbol ALM means that the alarm is ON. The icon ALM appears in the alarm mode, and it flashes.
"Running man" which appears when the stopwatch is in use - is it a simple graphic icon. It may flashes or be displayed constantly. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Casio AE-11W.*

This model - a representative of a very bright lineup of Casio 80s - family of AE. 

A distinctive feature of this line is a dual time display. Namely, the simulation of analog arrows on the LCD and a usual digital display. Casio was released several versions of modules with different variants of the information on the LCD display in plastic and metal, rectangular and even round forms. I will list a few models: AE-8W, AE-9W, AE-20W, AE-21W, AE-22W, AE-30W, AE-60W, AE-70, AE-80W, etc.

In any of the modes of Casio AE-11W on the LCD displays "analog" time.

The functions performed by this watch.
1. The current time (hours, minutes, seconds) in the 12- and 24-hour format. The second hand can be displayed in the form of a tail (photo 1) or whole (photo 2).
2. Calendar (month, date, day of the week).
3. 5 alarms.
4. Hourly alarm.
5. Dual Time.
6. Timer (operating range 1 min -. 24 hours).
7. Stopwatch (operating range of 23h 59min. 59.99sec.).

Year - 1987.
Module - 694.
Battery - CR 1616.


----------



## kmbijit

*Re: Casio AE-11W.*



-WhiteLion- said:


> I will list a few models: AE-8W, AE-9W, AE-20W, AE-21W, AE-22W, AE-30W, AE-60W, AE-70, AE-80W, etc.
> 
> View attachment 6942465


Ah, I remember this digi-analog! I never knew there were so many variants/models available, but I certainly remember some of my friends in school having this watch and it was so cool in a geeky way!!!


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Casio AE-30W.*

This model is fully functional analogue Casio AE-11W from my last post. She entered the market a couple of years later and differs only the rounded shapes of the module and housing. Icons hourly alarm and alarm are drawn in a different way. Everything else is identical.
This instance is made in the version Gold. There was also a usual version of this model. Who interesting, you can see, for example, here.

The functions performed by this watch.
1. The current time (hours, minutes, seconds) in the 12- and 24-hour format. The second hand can be displayed in the form of a tail (photo 1) or whole (photo 2).
2. Calendar (month, date, day of the week).
3. 5 alarms.
4. Hourly alarm.
5. Dual Time.
6. Timer (operating range 1 min -. 24 hours).
7. Stopwatch (operating range of 23h 59min. 59.99sec.).

Year - 1989.
Module - 894.
Battery - CR 1616.


----------



## steelydap

These are all awesome, brings back some great memories. I wish I could find the one my dad used to have. I would pay a pretty penny for it. Anyway, mom and dad are cleaning out the attic and came across this beauty from when I was a kid.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelydap

OK well I'm having a hard time uploading pictures

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42

This thread is amazing! I love coming to this forum and learning about this stuff! Thank you for sharing your collection.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Many thanks, friends, for your kind words. Yes, in these Casio much of warmth and good memories. ;-)


----------



## kmbijit

-WhiteLion- said:


> Many thanks, friends, for your kind words. Yes, in these Casio much of warmth and good memories. ;-)


Waiting to see more jewels from your collection, whitelion!!!


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*kmbijit*,
many thanks. 

Unfortunately, now I have a little free time for such posts. As far as possible I will add photos and descriptions of my watches. However I think that the inhabitants of the forum also have the ability to share photos of their rarities. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Casio W-60U.*

Cute model of late 80s. It is a sibling Casio A-300U and Casio W-50U. But it was release a couple of years later and in a round case.

The functions performed by this watch.
1. The current time (hours, minutes, seconds, year, day of week, month, day) in 12- and 24-hour format.
2. World Time Mode.
3. 5 alarms (can be used for home (HT) or any other zone time).
4. Hourly alarm.
5. Timer (operating range 1 min -. 24 hours).
6. Stopwatch (operating range of 23h 59min. 59.99sek.).

Released - 1989.
Module - 893.
Battery - CR 1616.


----------



## Pencey Prep

Fantastic thread. Thank you very much for your efforts


----------



## arogle1stus

*Re: Casio A657.*

If there ever was a Casio that IMO belongs to the "Good ole Casio"
it's the GW6900. I've had 3 of em. Tougher'n a 50 cent round steak!
Read that Casio had sold 36,000,000 G's since 1983. No surprise to me
I'm one of the 36,000,000.
me? 4 Gs, 2 Edifices. 1 MDV106.1Pro Trek.
SIL? 11 Gs. Nuff said!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Ron521

*Re: Casio A657.*









This circa 1990 Casio TGW100 has been in my collection for a long time. Although showing definite signs of wear, it continues to function perfectly. A good review of the watch can be found here: 
http://watches.gafortiby.com/watch/Casio_TGW_100_827_Tri_Graph_Stainless_Steel/


----------



## PPhem

Awesome thread. It's always amazing to stumble upon a treasure trove of knowledge like this.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Casio GPZ-501.*

Interesting and rare model. The case of this watch is metal with a goldish coating. Hands can be moved forward and backward. The analog part is synchronized with the digital. This is very useful when adjusting or setting the time.

The functions performed by this watch.
1. The current time (hours, minutes, seconds) in the 12- and 24-hour format (digital part).
2. Calendar (month, date, day of the week).
3. Stopwatch mode (operating range of 23h 59min. 59.99sec.) with Lap Indicator Function and Lap Speed Indicator Function. It also lets you store up to 12 lap times and best lap time in memory.
4. Recall mode. It lets you recall the lap times stored in memory, as well as th best lap time.
5. Target mode. In this mode you can set a target time that you try to reach while using the Stopwatch mode. You can also set the distance of the lap.
6. Alarm mode.
7. Hourly time signal.
8. Hand setting mode.

Year - 1991.
Module - 731.
Battery - SR927W.


----------



## steve399

*Re: Casio A657.*

Its a shame virtual analog LCD as the main display didint become more popular. - only seen today in silly little tri graphs


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Casio AE-9W.*

This model - the earlier a representative of a very bright lines Casio 80's - family of AE. It is very similar to Casio AE-11W, which I've shown here. But for all their similarities, these models have some differences.

Like at Casio AE-11W, in any of the operating modes Casio AE-9W on the LCD displays "analog" time.

The functions performed by this watch.
1. The current time (hours, minutes, seconds) in the 12- and 24-hour format.
2. Calendar (month, date, day of the week).
3. Daily alarm.
4. Hourly time signal.
5. Dual Time Mode.
6. Timer (operating range 1 min - 60 min., accuracy 1/10s).
7. Stopwatch (operating range of 59 min. 59.99 sec., accuracy 1 / 100s).

Year - 1983.
Module - 188.
Battery - 365 (SR1116W).


----------



## steve399

*Re: Casio A657.*

my first ever casio late 70's... the R-11. Lasted quite well and became a hand-me-down. Current whereabouts unknown


----------



## yankeexpress

These are approaching 20 years old soon.

The GW-400 was an early solar-atomic and one of the few Gs with a vibration alarm.










The original Tough Solar G-Shock is the Raysman, released in 1998 and all still going strong on original batteries










Guardian Angels DW-9300GA










Raysman DW-9350 MSJ Middle Sea Race










Galapagos DW-9350DJ titanium


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*yankeexpress*,
wonderful set. Congratulations!


----------



## steelydap

Here is Twin Graph I've kept since I was a kid in the 80's. The original strap was so cool but had deteriorated with age. 

















I got this one on eBay last year because this is the first watch I remember my dad having and was fascinated with. Looks kind of weird on a NATO. Currently looking for a metal strap that would look natural with this. for56QS-38

















Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Casio W-34.*

This model is one of the progenitors of a whole family of Casio watches with similar modules inside (415/587/590/593/595/596/1275/1572 ...) and has long since become a classic of digital electronic watches. Some models have the same functionality and similar forms and are available now. Including F-91W, F-105W, W-59, A158W, A159W, A163W, A164W, A168W etc.

A distinctive feature of model Casio W-34 is case from stainless steel, and lack the PCB as such in the module. Instead of this is installed chip, which constructed in such a way, that all connections is made on its pins.

















The functions performed by this watch.
1. Current Time / Calendar (hours, minutes, seconds, date, day of week, month (in adjust mode)). Time display may be in the 12- or 24-hour format.
2. Alarm, hourly time signal.
3. Stopwatch (working range of 59 minutes 59.99 seconds).
4. Backlight (incandescent lamp).

Year - 1983.
Module - 415.
Battery - CR2016.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Casio VQ-12.*

In this model, like by Casio GPZ-501, hands can be moved forward and backward, the analog part is synchronized with digital. But the functionality is slightly different.

The functions performed by this watch.
1. The current time (hours, minutes, seconds) in the 12- and 24-hour format (digital part).
2. Calendar (month, day, day of the week).
3. Alarm.
4. Hourly time signal.
5. Dual Time.
6. Countdown timer (working range 1s - 24 hours).
7. Stopwatch with an accuracy of 1/1000 (working range 11h 59m 59.999s). In this mode the hour hand shows the number of hours, the minute hand, respectively, shows the number of minute, the second hand moves in 1/10 second increments for the first 10 minutes of the measurement, and then stops in the 12 o'clock position.
In the stopwatch mode is also implemented Recall mode, that allows you to display time of interval (Lap) or intermediate time (Split), stored in the memory (up to 10 values).
8. Hand setting mode.

Year - 1990
Module - 373.
Battery - SR927W.


----------



## yankeexpress

*Re: Casio W-34.*



-WhiteLion- said:


> This model is one of the progenitors of a whole family of Casio watches with similar modules inside (415/587/590/593/595/596/1275/1572 ...) and has long since become a classic of digital electronic watches. Some models have the same functionality and similar forms and are available now. Including F-91W, F-105W, W-59, A158W, A159W, A163W, A164W, A168W etc.
> 
> A distinctive feature of model Casio W-34 is case from stainless steel, and lack the PCB as such in the module. Instead of this is installed chip, which constructed in such a way, that all connections is made on its pins.
> 
> View attachment 10356194
> 
> 
> View attachment 10356202
> 
> 
> The functions performed by this watch.
> 1. Current Time / Calendar (hours, minutes, seconds, date, day of week, month (in adjust mode)). Time display may be in the 12- or 24-hour format.
> 2. Alarm, hourly time signal.
> 3. Stopwatch (working range of 59 minutes 59.99 seconds).
> 4. Backlight (incandescent lamp).
> 
> Year - 1983.
> Module - 415.
> Battery - CR2016.
> 
> View attachment 10356218
> 
> 
> View attachment 10356226
> 
> 
> View attachment 10356234
> 
> 
> View attachment 10356242


This watch of yours brings back memories from 1985 when I lost my blue W-34 in Okinawa, Japan. Yours is the first one I have seen since that is Exactly the one I had. Thanks! Happy New Year!


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Re: Casio W-34.*

*yankeexpress*,
yes, the memories is able to return us to the past. It is often associated with some things or music.

Happy New Year too! Let will be fulfilled all your desires and dreams.


----------



## bellmatic

*Re: Casio VQ-12.*

Amazing, astonishing.  Price today ?


----------



## Arizone

*Re: Casio VQ-12.*

Since I have recently taken in a very cool Seiko G757 I wish to part with my Casio W-350, which is of course also very cool. Please see my relevant thread or PM me if you're interested.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Re: Casio VQ-12.*



bellmatic said:


> Amazing, astonishing.  Price today ?


I won auction with two non-working instances on ebay for $17.77 (total).









The repair was very difficult. As a result, I succeeded to fully restore operability of one instance, using another as a donor. This was followed by cleaning and refreshing of appearance.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Casio A156W.*

One more representative of the classic electronic watches from Casio. As the functionality this model is similar to Casio W-34 and others from this family. But this model has a rather unusual appearance.

This instance came to me a few years ago from Japan in the form of a set of parts. Seller wrote in listing that he could not gather it all together after disassembling. In general, to avoid damage of anything, he decided to put them on ebay as is. Well, I won this auction. 

As far as I know, this model meets also with 596 module inside.


----------



## Nikita70

Great thread. I love the old digitals, they were what I grew up with back in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## Alexcm123

Wow I love this retro look , reminds me of that older James Bond movie.


----------



## Alexcm123

*Re: Casio A657.*

These are getting harder to find I see them pop up on eBay once and awhile.


----------



## Alexcm123

*Re: Casio GPZ-501.*

I've never seen this watch before, can you give me any details about it. Thanks


----------



## benedict1983

Casio TS-3000
Module No. 225
Released in 1982


----------



## hoss

I remember all of these older Casio models very well. They were all from the John Holmes era. Those were the good old days.


----------



## Admof

I have a question about digital vintage Casios. As I see some of them have stainless steel case, but some of them have only stainless steel back. Are they made of chromed resin like modern retro Casios? For example A168w, A159 etc.?


----------



## benedict1983

In the old days what looked like stainless steel was stainless steef, and not plastic that looked lime metal.


----------



## Admof

Yeah, but some of the vintage models here have "stainless steel back" stamped on the back, is the case was chromed brasss instead of stainless steel?


----------



## PAUL H.

Great thread WhiteLion - thanks for all your time, great pics.........pls keep it up!
Cheers p


----------



## Augur

Admof said:


> Yeah, but some of the vintage models here have "stainless steel back" stamped on the back, is the case was chromed brasss instead of stainless steel?


Stainless steel back would mean the case is made of base/pot metal. Brass if you're lucky, but most likely for watches in the 80's chromed zinc. Base metal just means the cheapest thing they can source.

If it it said stainless steel, then everything, case and back plate is steel.


----------



## fcasoli

SPF-10 THERMAL SENSOR


----------



## hoss

Too much for $300


----------



## pallas

Touchscreen VDB-101


----------



## xevious

The DW-1100 on the right came with a rather skimpy resin bezel... not bad, but didn't do much to protect the glass. And it had a tendency to suffer resin rot really badly. Very rare to find a DW-1100 with the bezel intact. Still... without the bezel it looks pretty sharp. Original strap would also decay... so this is a very decent aftermarket replacement. It has a polished stainless steel screw back. It has that pesky 548 module, which doesn't have an integrated battery clip. It's a challenge to change the battery. But it lasts about 3 years.


----------



## xevious

Thinking about "good ol' CASIO"... I remember being a kid and seeing other digital watch makers out there like Timex, Armitron and Pulsar. Nobody could touch CASIO for the price/value, IMHO. Citizen had a very interesting competitor to the DW-5000, but it was very expensive and a little peculiar in the dial layout.

I remember back then being a big fan of CASIO, especially because of their focus on solar recharged watches back then. Unfortunately, they weren't all that powerful and the peculiar battery cells were costly and difficult to source. Eventually the battery makers gave up and so did CASIO following suit. Thankfully things eventually changed and CASIO got back into the solar watch game into the late 1990's.

I have a lot of fond memories of early CASIO watches. Thanks to *White Lion* for starting this topic and showcasing some remarkable watch models from CASIO past history. The brand sure had fun experimenting with watch designs and functions. And even in their conservative models, there were some interesting tryouts for crystal labeling and orientation of LCD information.

Here's a little recap of some early CASIO watches I own:


----------



## xevious

I have to admit that the TW-7000 is probably my favorite non G-Shock CASIO digital watch from the early 1980's:










I started out with the dark gray dial version, which I got rather cheaply because it wasn't working (and a previous owner goofed on the battery clip, so it wouldn't hold in a replacement battery). A year later I paid a handsome price for a very rare pristine white face version that popped up on my radar (I've seen only 1 other since), which I rarely wear, owning it more as a collectible. It came with one link shy of fitting me properly, but I had one link left over from the gray version, so it worked out perfectly. There's just something about the curved corners of this unusual square. I wish CASIO would do a modern remake of it.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*xevious*,
Fine instances. Congratulations!


----------



## trameline

I Know this is an old Thread but here goes, I have just found this Casio 95QS-36 in a draw,
I think it used to belong to my late Father it was I think his work watch.
Anyways does anybody know how to remove case back so I can replace battery to see if it will run .


----------



## DBCMan

Different Casio models had different case backs. Some were snap-on, others were screw-on, but most used screws.


----------



## DBCMan

AL-180


----------



## Richie070

Late to the party also but this is an incredible thread so I had to go dig up some of my oldies but goodies....


----------



## OnyxNight

What a great thread! I really appreciate all the details and pictures of each watch you post. Have you considered putting all this information up on a website? I bet lots of people would appreciate your deep dives into these fantastic watches.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*OnyxNight*,
you wrote kind words, thank you. But for whom are they intended? In this thread many participants.


----------



## OnyxNight

-WhiteLion- said:


> *OnyxNight*,
> you wrote kind words, thank you. But for whom are they intended? In this thread many participants.


Ah, apologies for the ambiguity! Mostly they were intended for you and your extremely informative posts. As far as I know, there is no single resource out there with as much detail and and photos as what you've included in this thread, and I think others would find your information useful.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*OnyxNight*,
I understood you. Many thanks again. However, I must say that I do not have such a large collection of Casio to place it on a separate site. I think this is quite enough here.
Yes, it would be nice if this topic was complemented by other participants. But I cannot influence this in any way. As for me, I do not have enough time to continue. Although there is still some quantity instances of old good Casio. ;-)

Best regards,
Sergey.


----------



## smurfdon

Casio makes a lot of quality watches and they are never below expectation.


----------



## Brad Cancian

Hi everyone - just stumbled onto this thread. Some great pieces here!

I've started taking an interest in these older models of Casios as I am rather fond at the moment of the more 'retro' aesthetic of these watches (spurred on by being a child of the '80s). A couple of months back, my interest was piqued when I picked up a cheap new make A158W to wear on an overseas trip (in case it got broken or stolen, it wouldn't cost me much). This inspired me to pick up a couple of the other 'classic' Casios which are still available (F-91W, F-94W, and a couple of the calculator / databank watches, namely the DBC-611 and CA-53, all of which you can pick up pretty cheaply). This, in turn, piqued my interest in picking up some more 'genuine' vintage Casio models.

In the last couple of weeks, I've gotten hold of a couple (well, only three), but the bug is certainly starting to bite hard and I find myself trolling ebay for some more genuine 80s models. Here is what I have so far (apologies for all of the smudge marks on the chrome...!):

A 1980 model Casio B210, with a module 400 movement. It came with its original 'hair puller' bracelet, which I switched out with a NATO that picked up on the beige highlights:








Next is a Casio A156W (not sure the year that this was introduced?). I loved the red / blue coloured highlights on this one, so again, I changed out the original 'hair puller' bracelet and replaced it with a BMW M-Sport NATO strap, which I think picks up on the highlights. I'm sure some will not like my choice of strap as it certainly isn't subtle 















Lastly, a 1984 model Casio CA-501. This one is still in perfect working order, and does not seem to have suffered too badly from the 'melting buttons' that these models are prone to (though there is still a little damage there). This one didn't come with a strap, so I have one on the way (yet another NATO).








Some may notice i'm into putting NATO straps on these; I think it just adds a different and playful feel to these. That being said, it takes quite a bit of effort to even get a NATO onto these little blighters!

Lastly, if there's anyone out there thinking of parting with some of their older model Casios, drop me a line 

Cheers,

Brad C


----------



## yankeexpress

yankeexpress said:


> These are approaching 20 years old soon.
> 
> The GW-400 was an early solar-atomic and one of the few Gs with a vibration alarm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original Tough Solar G-Shock is the Raysman, released in 1998 and all still going strong on original batteries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guardian Angels DW-9300GA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raysman DW-9350 MSJ Middle Sea Race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galapagos DW-9350DJ titanium


Fixed the pic links above ad adding these two recent acquisition H101 Marlins, the second one still has it's OEM bracelet

This H101 Marlin arrived head only, the same day coincidently as this SS mesh, so I tried it and the standard lugs proved perfect for it


----------



## Brad Cancian

Hi all - a couple more additions. First up is a CA-502, from 1984. All of the functions still work cleanly and the buttons are all good. I decided to keep the original bracelet on this one as a contrast to my CA-501.










And here are the siblings together; you can see the subtle differences in colours and case design:










Last, a W-36, which I think is a Marlin. I do like the blue and yellow colouring on this one. Not sure of the year of release on this one?










Cheers!

BC


----------



## Georgewg

Looking at all of the 70's Casio digital watches remind me of the good old days of free love when people wore bell bottom pants.



The great John Holmes wears a digital watch.


----------



## xevious

Brad Cancian said:


> Next is a Casio A156W (not sure the year that this was introduced?). I loved the red / blue coloured highlights on this one, so again, I changed out the original 'hair puller' bracelet and replaced it with a BMW M-Sport NATO strap, which I think picks up on the highlights. I'm sure some will not like my choice of strap as it certainly isn't subtle
> View attachment 14716943
> 
> View attachment 14716947


Very nice. This model always reminded me of the "M" sport series BMW insignia. Very cool how you managed to find a matching strap! :-!


----------



## Crxpilot




----------



## -WhiteLion-

I managed to bring back to life the good old ABX-67 in a silver-black version. This watch came from the USA. They were sold as non-working and externally in excellent condition. After installing the batteries, it turned out that the watch is in good order, but has a defect - some of the symbols are not displayed on the display. In the process of diagnostics, it turned out that one of the tracks on the board was interrupted (rotted away). There was a white coating in that place. Most likely, water once got there through the LIGHT button. In general, after eliminating this malfunction (the last photo, this place is circled in red), this good old Casio again began to live their full life.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

A very simple, light and pleasant watch. 
Casio F-28W.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Casio Twincept. Another variant of the ABX-67. Silver-gold version with bracelet. 
This watch came to me a long time ago, back in 2011. But in this thread, I did not show them. So, I decided to take some topical photos and correct this situation.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

They are together.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Casio DB-520.
This instance seems to have seen a lot in its life. But it still good. Now all adversity is over, now there is no violence. Only the joy of life and well-being.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Casio DB-310.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Casio DB-800.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

Casio A300U.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

One more Twincept. *Casio ABX-20*.


----------



## -WhiteLion-

*Casio 79QS-39* is one of the old models with a universal calendar.

Functions performed by this watch.
1. Current time with date display.
2. Stopwatch.
3. Alarm.
4. Hourly time signal.
5. Calendar.
6. Universal (timesheet) calendar with the ability to search for the desired date of any month and year
7. Backlight (incandescent lamp).

Released in 1980.
Module - 79.
Battery - CR2016.

Among the features of this model is a two-layer LCD, setting the tone of the sound signal (10 steps).


----------



## that one free to play

-WhiteLion- said:


> *Casio A660.*
> 
> Casio A660 - a very rare and nice watch from this famous company early 80s. This model a functional analogue of the models from my previous post (F-85 and A657). But the module and the housing (chrome base-metal) is noticeably thinner. LCD is also another. The battery is not lithium but silver oxide.
> 
> This watch I accidentally saw on ebay. They were in a state of semi-workers (photo 1). All the rest - nearly new condition. I think I was very lucky.
> 
> I have successfully eliminated all the defects. Now this watch are in full working order, like 30 years ago. ;-)
> 
> There is also an external performance of this model with the same module in gold variant (A661G), you can see here.
> 
> The functions performed by this watch.
> 1. The current time (hours, minutes, seconds, day of the week) in 12-hour format.
> 2. Calendar (month, date, year, day of the week).
> 4. Alarm, hourly alarm.
> 5. Dual time (running in 24-hour format).
> 6. Stopwatch.
> 7. Backlight (incandescent).
> 
> Released - 1984 (data from another source 1982).
> Module - 237.
> Battery - 396.
> 
> View attachment 6836922
> 
> 
> View attachment 6836930
> 
> 
> View attachment 6836938
> 
> 
> View attachment 6836946
> 
> 
> View attachment 6836954
> 
> 
> View attachment 6836962


hey i happen to own one of tease and i was wondering if you knew the watch strap size? the strap i have now is old and falling apart.


----------

